# Fmi



## aplusproppres (Oct 13, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of L& K

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## aplusproppres (Oct 13, 2016)

I want to know so mind your own .you must not have anything else to do go to work

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Said this before... but noobs do not listen... this board is full of sarcasm. It is in almost every single thread. If you were a veteran, and saw the same type of question ALL THE TIME, with no effort to research your question first, I think you would be pissed off too.

Kudos to the veterans on this board who dole out information and trade secrets when it is warranted.


----------



## aplusproppres (Oct 13, 2016)

I have done as much research as possible. I've viewed their website, read some reviews from past clients, checked them out on the BBB and Facebook. I've asked the owner of the company tons of questions and he's quick to reply. However they are just a local company at this point, and fairly new and small. Located in Arkansas. I wasn't trying to be lazy and have y'all feed me info. I was just wondering if anyone had worked for them before and how their experience was. The company itself so far seems legit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When it comes to regionals a simple rule is to never accept work from one that you cannot drive to their office within an hour or two to collect a check.
If you have to screen a company more than you would a private customer, then you are blocking common sense with wishful thinking.
That's free advice from someone who paid to learn it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

aplusproppres said:


> I have done as much research as possible. I've viewed their website, read some reviews from past clients, checked them out on the BBB and Facebook. I've asked the owner of the company tons of questions and he's quick to reply. However they are just a local company at this point, and fairly new and small. Located in Arkansas. I wasn't trying to be lazy and have y'all feed me info. I was just wondering if anyone had worked for them before and how their experience was. The company itself so far seems legit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


The company itself may be legit. However they work for companies that charge back, issue no pay work orders, return at your own expense, missing pic returns, and a million other excuses not to pay. This company and any other regional only adds a layer of miscommunication between you and the client. They charge you roughly 40% to muddy up the waters on your behalf. 

Why not work for their clients direct rather than work for them? These threads all end the same. When you add the same ingredients you will get similar results.


----------



## aplusproppres (Oct 13, 2016)

We are trying to go directly with the nationals. We have before and still got burned. But I'm doing more research and trying to find a decent one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

aplusproppres said:


> We are trying to go directly with the nationals. We have before and still got burned. But I'm doing more research and trying to find a decent one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk





> *We have before and still got burned*


That statement alone makes you smarter than most Newbie's. That being said every single National will burn you. They work for the banks, and they all play by the same rules. It's not a question of "IF" it's a matter of when and how bad. 

Asking questions on a forum about any regional should garner the same response. If it doesn't the veterans either want to see you get screwed or have tired of the incessant Newbie threads. Every regional and every national play by the same rules. They typically get the same results. The list of clients we have worked for is very very long. The list of clients we currently work for is very short.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The company itself may be legit. However they work for companies that charge back, issue no pay work orders, return at your own expense, missing pic returns, and a million other excuses not to pay. This company and any other regional only adds a layer of miscommunication between you and the client. They charge you roughly 40% to muddy up the waters on your behalf.
> 
> So, since the WellsFargo criminal behavior has been exposed I did a little research and went back over chargebacks issued by M** and lo and behold everyone was a WF property. Coincidence, I think not. I know a lot of you guys and gals no doubt have discovered this fact, class action anyone ? This is the reason I terminated my vendor agreement a little over a year ago..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

disgusted said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > The company itself may be legit. However they work for companies that charge back, issue no pay work orders, return at your own expense, missing pic returns, and a million other excuses not to pay. This company and any other regional only adds a layer of miscommunication between you and the client. They charge you roughly 40% to muddy up the waters on your behalf.
> ...


----------

